# Pronunciation: Paradiso



## LoveVanPersie

How do you pronounce the name of the music venue _Paradiso_ in Amsterdam? Is it /paːraːˈdisoː/ or /ˈpaːraːdisoː/?


----------



## DonHolgo

I'd rather put it as /para'di:so/, just like in Italian.


----------



## Red Arrow

LoveVanPersie said:


> How do you pronounce the name of the music venue _Paradiso_ in Amsterdam? Is it /paːraːˈdisoː/ or /ˈpaːraːdisoː/?


The first one.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thank both of you!


----------



## Red Arrow

After rereading, shouldn't it be with /z/?


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Sorry I don't know... Does intervocalic _s_ represent /z/?


----------



## Red Arrow

In foreign words (English, French, German, Italian...), it usually does.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thank you for letting me know that!


----------

